# Inspired by "woodnthings"



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Awhile ago woodnthings posted a sled for truing up a piece of wood with irregular side. I constructed a similar sled using 1/4" plywood 65" long and 5" wide with a stiff back from a 1" X" 2 and toggle clamps. I made this size because this is the lengths I most frequently use. As you can see the wood does not need to be butted up against the stop. I may add additional toggles in the future. The toggles make good handles while pushing the stock thru the blade.









I made a slight modification by attaching a 1/4" ply to the table top so the piece of wood would not sag while I was straightening the edge. I attached the ply with double sided tape. This plywood gives it good support while cutting the edge. I was concerned that the weight of the wood would tilt and cause the edge to not cut square. I cut about 50 board feet with this jig and cut my time by 75%. Before I was jointing the rough edge by making as many as 4 passes across the jointer.









Here you can see the sled and the support ply taped to the TS. 









This sled is very easy to make provided you have the toggle clamps which I purchased from HF after seeing woodnthings sled. This is really a time saver.


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice brother


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That type of jig is very useful, and can be used for tapering. It's been posted on woodworking sites for many years. Here's a posting that's 5 years old. Yes, thanks to woodnthings for showing his version.



















.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Bob Willing said:


> Awhile ago woodnthings posted a sled for truing up a piece of wood with irregular side. I constructed a similar sled using 1/4" plywood 65" long and 5" wide with a stiff back from a 1" X" 2 and toggle clamps. I made this size because this is the lengths I most frequently use. As you can see the wood does not need to be butted up against the stop. I may add additional toggles in the future. The toggles make good handles while pushing the stock thru the blade.


 
I especially like the toggles... Great project / jig here! :thumbsup:

Also... Another +1 for Woodnthings and the advice / tips he provides here... :yes:


----------

